# Scored a few tools



## Goat Driver (Sep 18, 2013)

One of my neighbors called me on the evening of 09/12/13 and asked if I wanted a work table that they were going scrap at his factory..so I said... Sure! He said he would be at my house in about 20-30 minutes. This is what he showed up with...
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>

A 4' x 10' table with 1/8" top and 3" x 3" x 1/4" legs and bracing....._(i know they did not build it right...but it was free)
_




It was 43" tall so I cut it down to 36" this morning. that's my youngest son cleaning up the cut with the grinder.





and its ready to work on...I like freebies!! 





This is the old No. 504 Columbian vise that a guy gave me a little while ago, cleaning it up and I think it will work just fine on this table. 






*Now forward to 09/16/13*....*another nice score*..although this cost a little... but it was a really great deal!

Bought these old metal cabinets, a vise and a little black and red box for a few bucks.




Here's some shots of the contents......

























A Starrett No. 196 dial indicator





and a Wilton 835 vise



Don't be hating now....:whistle:


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Sep 18, 2013)

Holy crap!

Look at those end mills!  Are any carbide?  I don't know why it looks like it.  And set screws!  And a Starrett 196(my favorite)!  Holy cow!  

Bernie


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah you did!  Preloaded draws!  One lucky dude!


----------



## Bill C. (Sep 18, 2013)

Goat Driver said:


> One of my neighbors called me on the evening of 09/12/13 and asked if I wanted a work table that they were going scrap at his factory..so I said... Sure! He said he would be at my house in about 20-30 minutes. This is what he showed up with...
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Nice haul


----------



## Uncle Buck (Sep 18, 2013)

You really made out well there!


----------



## Goat Driver (Sep 18, 2013)

itsme_Bernie said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> Look at those end mills!  *Are any carbide?*  I don't know why it looks like it.  And set screws!  And a Starrett 196(my favorite)!  Holy cow!
> 
> Bernie




There are very few carbide pieces in there, mostly HSS stuff and a few cobalt....but I won't be complaining.     :allgood:


----------



## David (Sep 18, 2013)

Nice haul for sure!  That Wilton will look good with a restoration!!!!

David


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 18, 2013)

A really nice score! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::yousuck3:eace:


----------



## Goat Driver (Sep 18, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> A really nice score! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::yousuck3:eace:





Don't be hating now...:whistle:



eace:


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Sep 18, 2013)

Where and how did you find that?!!!

Give me 5 minutes of free reign in those boxes!:LOL:


*****EDIT*****

By this pic, my guess was an injection mold building shop.


----------



## Uglydog (Sep 19, 2013)

4x10! 
Is it flat?

If you were a little closer to MN I might have to visit!
Great for layout and jig work.
Advise if you run out of room in those drawers, I'm here for you if you need to unload any of that "scrap" tooling.

Daryl
MN


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 20, 2013)

I would be more than happy to put some of those endmills to use for you. Just trying to help:roflmao:


----------



## ariscats (Jan 2, 2014)

The carbides are shiny,anthracite color and heavy.
Are easy to distinguish.
My 2 cents
Ariscats


----------



## coyotejake (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm sure you realize this by now, but YOU SUCK!


----------

